# Timex Electric 84/85 - Sweep Second Wheel 'click' Help?



## raelsbrotherjohn (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey All,

On the second wheel 'click' assembly on an 85 movement, there is a super-fine spring or tensioner which, by virtue of it resting against a post, applies pressure to the click. Has anyone out there had any experience of replacing one of these fine stays where the old one has broken. If so, it would be great to know what you used and how you fixed it to the assembly. I'm guessing that glueing it with epoxy or similar would be the way to go?

The fine hair 'tensioner' has broken off in the recess of the 'click'. You can see the recess in the picture below as a fine dark line through the centre of the silver adjustable section. I can't think of how I can source a similar material that is so fine but has the required strength to keep the click in place. Presumably something like a strand of a bicycle brake cable might work?

The attached picture is probably about as close as I can get. I hope that it's clear enough to allow you to see what I'm trying to achieve.

Any help you guys can offer would be appreciated.

Best.

Steve.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

There are quite a few electronic watches with similar fine wires doing similar jobs ---- grab yourself a bust ESA 9154 and use as a donor....or email me via my website and I'll send you the part.

A far easier way is to buy another Timex cal. 84 --- being Timex, they're not exactly rare







.

BTW: even a single strand of a bicycle bowden cable will be huge compared to one of these wires.


----------



## raelsbrotherjohn (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Paul,

Thanks for your reply and your kind offer of help.  I suppose I thought that there would be a commonly used alternative to sourcing a Timex or other donor, given that the tensioner could be considered a consumable - i.e. not an engineered 'part', as such. I guess the fact that this material is used in lots of electric watches would suggest that you still might be able to get hold of the stuff. I get your point in terms of the strand of cable - I was just clutching at straws...or cables! 

I've got three of these in a similar state [inherited!] that I'd like to make serviceable again.

In terms of fixing them to the assembly, presumably they're an interference fit rather than being glued in any way?

Thanks again. I'll be in touch.

Steve.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

raelsbrotherjohn said:


> In terms of fixing them to the assembly, presumably they're an interference fit rather than being glued in any way?


Can't remember what the arrangement is on theTimex...because no one normally bothers to have their Timex repaired :lol:.

These wires are usually held in place by peening over the surrounding metal...i.e. they lie in a small channel and the walls are riveted over.


----------



## raelsbrotherjohn (Aug 26, 2011)

Silver Hawk said:


> raelsbrotherjohn said:
> 
> 
> > In terms of fixing them to the assembly, presumably they're an interference fit rather than being glued in any way?
> ...


I'm just an old fashioned guy...call me traditional...


----------

